# simple Frage "größe Dropdownmenü"



## xtraMen (14. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe mal eine simple frage.
Ich versuche mein Kontaktformular ein wenig ergonomischer zu gestalten.
Ich habe viele Dropdownfelder die alle unterschiedliche Größen haben.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Länge dieser zu bestimmen.
Bisher konnte ich nur die höhe bestimmen.

Gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2005)

Mit CSS und "width" geht das.


----------



## xtraMen (14. April 2005)

DAnke aber hab ich schon probiert.
Wo leg ich den beim Dropdownfeld die class fest.

Gruss


----------



## T3ch (14. April 2005)

So wie immer


```
<select class="test">
...
</select>
```

Greetz


----------



## xtraMen (14. April 2005)

Also ich habe in meiner CSS Datei folgendes stehen:

.pull {
  width: 200px;
}

und im Pulldown:

<select class="pull"> ... </select>

Leider scheint das nicht möglich zu sein.

Gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2005)

Da wirst du irgendwo nen Fehler haben... bei mir geht das einwandfrei.
Welcher Browser?
Wird die CSS-Datei überhaupt gefunden?


----------



## xtraMen (14. April 2005)

Hallo klar die css wird gefunden denn ich formatiere ja auch die Text und Inputfelder.
Wo es ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Ich verwende für alles funktionen, ist einfacher.

Aber ich kann keinen Fehler entdecken, vielleicht findet Ihr was.
Hier mal der PHP Code.


```
// Output a form pull down menu
  function tep_draw_pull_down_menu($name, $values, $default = '', $parameters = '', $required = false) {
    $field = '<select class="pull" name="' . tep_output_string($name) . '"';

    if (tep_not_null($parameters)) $field .= ' ' . $parameters;

    $field .= '>';

    if (empty($default) && isset($GLOBALS[$name])) $default = stripslashes($GLOBALS[$name]);

    for ($i=0, $n=sizeof($values); $i<$n; $i++) {
      $field .= '<option value="' . tep_output_string($values[$i]['id']) . '"';
      if ($default == $values[$i]['id']) {
        $field .= ' SELECTED';
      }

      $field .= '>' . tep_output_string($values[$i]['text'], array('"' => '&quot;', '\'' => ''', '<' => '&lt;', '>' => '&gt;')) . '</option>';
    }
    $field .= '</select>';

    if ($required == true) $field .= TEXT_FIELD_REQUIRED;

    return $field;
  }
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2005)

Wozu postest du jetzt PHP-Code 
Wenn was von Interesse ist, ist es dessen HTML-Ausgabe und die CSS-Datei.


----------



## xtraMen (14. April 2005)

Weil das Dropdown hier definiert wird.

Die Ausgabe des Dropdown ist folgende:

<?php echo tep_draw_pull_down_menu('priority', $ticket_prioritys, ($priority ? $priority : TICKET_DEFAULT_PRIORITY_ID) ); ?>

Gruss


----------



## xtraMen (14. April 2005)

OK jetzt funktioniert es.

habe es mit:

  SELECT {
 background-color: aliceblue;
 font: 10px Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
 width: 300px;
}

gemacht.

Allerdings hat jemand einen Tipp wie man den 3D Rahmen wegbekommt.
Die Formatierung mit:

border-style:solid;
border-color:#000;

scheint nicht zu klappen.

Gruss


----------



## T3ch (14. April 2005)

Also mit CSS sehe ich da keinen Weg außer eben den mit border
Ich glaube kaum, dass man das verändern kann/soll

Greetz


----------



## c2uk (14. April 2005)

Also ich meine schon selects ohne 3D Rahmen gesehen zu haben, schon mal versucht dem border auch eine Größe zu geben > border:1px solid #000;


----------

